# Άλλη μια καλή ιδέα για να χάσετε ώρα στο Διαδίκτυο



## drsiebenmal (Dec 15, 2012)

Ξεκίνησα να διαβάσω στη LifO το επόμενο άρθρο με τον ελκυστικό τίτλο:

*Γιατί αυτοκτόνησε ο Ινδός πρέσβης στην Ελευσίνα το 20 π.Χ.;*

Τελειώνοντας, πρόσεξα το επόμενο ανάλογο άρθρο με ελκυστικό τίτλο:

*Η ερωτική ζωή του Δία σε ένα αναμενόμενα πολύπλοκο διάγραμμα*

και από εκεί, με ελάχιστο ψάξιμο, στην πηγή του διαγράμματος. Τον καταπληκτικό ιστότοπο *visualising.org*.

Από εκεί και πέρα, καλή διασκέδαση...


----------



## Marinos (Dec 15, 2012)

Και να σημειώσουμε τι ωραία είναι αυτή η στήλη του LifO. Αυτή, και η στήλη του Στάβερη (Σαν σήμερα).


----------

